# Who has a contact to purchase quality Flounder Gigs?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have seen some pretty good gigs in a lot of you guys' pictures, and I am trying to find a place that sells them locally. I thought I could find one that I could use to pole the boat with and as a gig if I needed it to. The nice metal ones look great! Were they custom made?

Thanks!:hungry


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I bought mine at Outcast.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want a custom gig go by Warrington Plumbing on main st and check out the giggs that Todd makes.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help man! My next item is going to be locating one of those suitcase generators that are light weight.

Chris:hungry


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Fish Like You're Hungry (3/17/2008)*Thanks for the help man! My next item is going to be locating one of those suitcase generators that are light weight.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris:hungry


 Seville Lawn Care on 12th ave.....Honda Dealer


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

nice first post....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Chopped Liver on GCFC makes them also.


----------

